# kolopakingii



## Ayreon (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the biggest moment since I started growing paphs. It was about 30 cm when I bought it. Really looking forward to this. Will post more pics in this thread later on.

Mattias


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!! A moment , I am still waiting for  ! What size are the leaves? Jean


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you!
Leaf span 60 cm, and they are 9 cm wide.
Is that normal for a kolo? I actually thought that it had to be even bigger before it was time...


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 20, 2009)

yes, compared to mine, which has a ls of about 80-90 cm, it is compact!!! Jean

(btw, do you have the same trouble as I do with the forums performance?)


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 20, 2009)

No, the forum works fine from here.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks, must be local problems then! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats indeed Mattias! This is a very special moment for all of us!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! Looking very good.


----------



## Magicboy (Mar 20, 2009)

:clap: Nice, I'm waiting to see more of the progress!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

Very exciting!! Congratulations, can't wait to see it further along.

Robert


----------



## Elena (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats, good growing :clap: That's one fat, healthy Paph!


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2009)

Ayreon said:


> Thank you!
> Leaf span 60 cm, and they are 9 cm wide.
> Is that normal for a kolo? I actually thought that it had to be even bigger before it was time...



Mine first bloomed around this size, and although its closer to 80 cm now, there are clones that run about 100cm.

This species is a real water hog, and I found that when the temps are up in the high 80's to 90's, you can give it almost unlimited water, and the leaves get even bigger.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations !! Yours is a midget compared to the ones I have seen. I saw one recently that needed it's own bench !!:rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a wee one. Mine has a LS of about 40". I do have a topperi that has bloomed and is much smaller but both of my kolo's are big plants. Looking forward to your flower photos!!! :clap::drool:


----------



## Paul (Mar 21, 2009)

Good job Ayreon!! That's almost done, just a few more weeks to wait ...


----------



## shaw (Mar 23, 2009)

what a sight - i just got 15 of these out of a flask @ 3cm each....how long will it take to reach that size?:drool:


----------



## Paul (Mar 24, 2009)

shaw said:


> what a sight - i just got 15 of these out of a flask @ 3cm each....how long will it take to reach that size?:drool:



Normally not more than 4 years if they are well grown, good luck!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

So great a moment!!!! Can't wait to see it develope!!!!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks very promising, I can't wait to see the resulting flower.

P.S. This forum works fine from Oz.


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2009)

Six buds....won't be long now! :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2009)

That is one cool photo Mattias with all the buds showing!


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks.. I might not have the coolest slipper collection here, but at least I try to have the coolest photos :rollhappy:


----------



## raymond (Mar 26, 2009)

the last is very nice


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome picture!!!  A sneak peak before the buds are even peaking out!


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2009)

Outstanding and very, very exciting!


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 31, 2009)

Time for a new update...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 31, 2009)

Very cool photo!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2009)

That plant looks *strong! *Mattias


----------



## Jim Toomey (Apr 1, 2009)

Man what a great photo!
Keep the photos coming!
Congrats!
Jim


----------



## Paul (Apr 1, 2009)

must be very exciting to wait for the flowers to open for the first time !!


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2009)

Finally starting to pop!! Yay!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 7, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally it's finished... well, at least 5 bud of 6 are opened.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 17, 2009)

SWEET!!!! That looks so good


----------



## nikv (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow !!!! :clap:


----------



## Elena (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks super! 

Does it smell?


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks!
No smell so far.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2009)

Bravo:clap::clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 17, 2009)

I am in awe! 
Congrats!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2009)

That is a beauty!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 18, 2009)

super result on that great plant!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW. Stunning. Congratulations on getting it to bloom. Worth the effort.

I'm just repotting mine at the moment. Looking at the size of yours I have a couple of years to go. But it does seem to be heading in the right direction.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2009)

:clap: :drool: AAAWESOME!!! :clap: :drool: The presentation of the flowers is wonderful!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 18, 2009)

well worth the wait....gorgeous!


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you thank you! The final bud is just about to open. Whooo!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 20, 2009)

very very nice great flowers


----------



## bench72 (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful! great photos too!


----------

